# What's your favorite western movie?



## snoopdog (Dec 9, 2022)

Mine are, The Cowboys, Lonesome Dove, and any Clint Eastwood spaghetti


----------



## westerner (Dec 9, 2022)

Easy. I was 7 years old when my Folks took us to the drive-in to watch The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly. The soundtrack, Eli Wallach's Tuco and the whole feel of the thing has stuck with me ever since. 

"two kinds of people- Those who have seen the movie, and those that have no idea what they are missing"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 9, 2022)

High Plains Drifter
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Good, The Bad , The Ugly
Hang Em’ High
Fistful of Dollars 
A Few Dollars More 
Unforgiven

Then there’s all the John Wayne favorites too

Magnificent 7

Silverado

Tombstone 

3:10 To Yuma


----------



## savarin (Dec 9, 2022)

Clint Eastwoods spaghetti westerns, hands down the winner.


----------



## neonguy (Dec 9, 2022)

+1 for The Good, The Bad and The Ugly


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 9, 2022)

Ulma Doctor said:


> High Plains Drifter
> The Outlaw Josey Wales
> The Good, The Bad , The Ugly
> Hang Em’ High
> ...


Definitely a fan of magnificent 7 and Silverado


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 9, 2022)

Any movie with Trigger in it.  The movie horse Trigger ( there were in fact two - one ( Little Trigger ) was highly trained and did mainly the trick stuff ), was so fearless he had to do the stunts the stand in horses refused to do.  He was generally a better actor than Roy too.  Dave


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 9, 2022)

Shane, the very best.
3:10 to Yuma, both versions, but the last especially, due to Ben Foster’s performance.
EDIT: Unforgivan
also any film Lee Van Cleef is in


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 9, 2022)

Beckerkumm said:


> Any movie with Trigger in it.  The movie horse Trigger ( there were in fact two - one ( Little Trigger ) was highly trained and did mainly the trick stuff ), was so fearless he had to do the stunts the stand in horses refused to do.  He was generally a better actor than Roy too.  Dave


Liked Roy, but he wasn't a particularly good actor, IMO.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 9, 2022)

Pretty much all of them. Always liked Jimmy Stewart in his westerns. Best cult film western "Rustlers Rhapsody". Mike


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 9, 2022)

Support your local Sheriff


----------



## EricB (Dec 9, 2022)

The Shakiest Gun in the West (I think this was the first movie I saw at a theater, also a drive-in)
Evil Roy Slade
The Villain
Blazing Saddles
The War Wagon
McLintok!
any of Eastwood's


----------



## CJ5Dave (Dec 9, 2022)

There are so many. Monte Walsh I guess. Silverado. Tombstone. Any of Joel McRea’s. What was the one with Bruce Willis and James Garner? Sunset?


----------



## extropic (Dec 9, 2022)

In no particular order:

Too many to list, but The Magnificent Seven Is epic.
Open Range.
Lonesome Dove.
Wyatt Earp (Kevin Costner).
One that I re-watch once in a while is Ulzana's Raid (Burt Lancaster).
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
The Cowboys is easy to watch.
Dances with Wolves.
Little Big Man is a wonderful film.
All the Eastwood (I'll pass on the real spaghetti stuff).
The Wild Bunch.
The Professionals.
Nevada Smith.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 9, 2022)

Lonesome Dove, Quigley(sp) Down Under, and all Clint Eastwoods


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 10, 2022)

Stewart's horse Pie was so distinctive that when i see a western with someone else riding him I get distracted and want Stewart to show up and claim him.  Pie was another great movie horse.  The Anthony Mann movies with Stewart are his best.  Winchester 73 is very good.  Dave


----------



## Provincial (Dec 10, 2022)

Just so it gets on the list: The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance.

I like all the movies mentioned so far.


----------



## higgite (Dec 10, 2022)

How can The Villian with Schwarzenegger, Ann Margret and Kirk Douglas not be on anybody's list, yet? 
The best Roadrunner/Wile E. Coyote western ever made.

Tom


----------



## jbaccell (Dec 10, 2022)

I’m surprised that no one listed any westerns starring John Wayne.


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 10, 2022)

CJ5Dave said:


> There are so many. Monte Walsh I guess. Silverado. Tombstone. Any of Joel McRea’s. What was the one with Bruce Willis and James Garner? Sunset?


I had forgotten Monte Walsh, made me think of another, Tom Horn.


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 10, 2022)

jbaccell said:


> I’m surprised that no one listed any westerns starring John Wayne.


I'll list one, The train robbers, Ann Margaret and those leather breeches! Yeehaw, shoulda been a cowboy!


----------



## Bone Head (Dec 10, 2022)

I like anything western.  Audi Murphy, Randolph Scott, Roy Rogers not as much.  Pat Brady kind of killed that running around in Lulubelle (the Jeep).
John Wayne is always a favorite.  There was a series "Wild Bill Hickok".  Old black and white tv show back then.
I grew a love for revolvers; I believe because of the westerns.  Especially old single action Colts.


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 10, 2022)

Bone Head said:


> I like anything western.  Audi Murphy, Randolph Scott, Roy Rogers not as much.  Pat Brady kind of killed that running around in Lulubelle (the Jeep).
> John Wayne is always a favorite.  There was a series "Wild Bill Hickok".  Old black and white tv show back then.
> I grew a love for revolvers; I believe because of the westerns.  Especially old single action Colts.


Wheelgun fan here also, mostly C@B clones. But I did help with an auction last summer, and the sold 2 civil war issued Colts, Colt letters and complete history, pretty cool, of course the opening bid left me out.


----------



## CJ5Dave (Dec 10, 2022)

I forgot Bite the Bullet.with Gene Hackman, James Coburn and Candace Bergen. The Professionals. The Wild Bunch.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 10, 2022)

Searchers, She wore a yellow ribbon, Red River, Rio Grande and Stage Coach.  Dave


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 10, 2022)

I also like any western with Dale Robertson.  Best horseman since Ken Maynard.  Robertson admitted he did most of his work on a horse because he was  clumsy on his feet.  Dave


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 10, 2022)

Has anyone seen "Old Henry"? About Billy The Kid having not really been killed and living as a farmer. Very well done, with an amazing body count. Mike


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 10, 2022)

I can't think of any particular favorite offhand.  There are so many.  There are some that I have seen a half dozen rimes or so. Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns and some of the John Wayne films.  We have an off air channel that shows Westerns 24/7 and I often finish the evening there.


----------



## extropic (Dec 10, 2022)

snoopdog said:


> I had forgotten Monte Walsh, made me think of another, Tom Horn.



Your question is too difficult for me to answer. LOL

I'm disappointed that I left Tom Horn off my list. One of my favorite stories. I even read his book.
Monte Walsh should have been on there too.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 10, 2022)

Dances with wolves is pretty good
No country for old men- a modern "western"
Unforgiven


----------



## jbaccell (Dec 10, 2022)

Gary Cooper in High Noon...


----------



## great white (Dec 10, 2022)

Pretty much any of the eastwood films.

the only other would be Tombstone, the one with Val Kilmer and Kurt Russell.


----------



## maspann (Dec 10, 2022)

Yep, all of the above, especially the Clint Eastwood ones. But the Insp channel has Gunsmoke on every night at 10PM here. I sleep better after watching some Matt Dillon justice!


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 10, 2022)

I like anything with Lee Marvin.  Also James Garner, because I'm young enough I guess.  And spaghetti westerns all summer long on 36.


----------



## EricB (Dec 10, 2022)

Big Jake.


----------



## jbobb1 (Dec 10, 2022)

All the above but what about "Bad Girls"!


----------



## CJ5Dave (Dec 10, 2022)

I love Wanted Dead or Alive but that cut off Model 92 Winchester is beyond useless.


----------



## CJ5Dave (Dec 10, 2022)

This makes me go digging in the cabinet for CD’s.


----------



## EricB (Dec 10, 2022)

The Cheyenne Social Club


----------



## westerner (Dec 10, 2022)

"Unforgiven" was a powerful film to me the first time I saw it.
"Outlaw Josie Wales" was not the first film Eastwood directed. It was, however, the first film he directed that was any good.....


----------



## IamNotImportant (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## snoopdog (Dec 10, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> All the above but what about "Bad Girls"!


Everybody loves tata's


----------



## CJ5Dave (Dec 10, 2022)

Watching Monte Walsh now.


----------



## Gnpenning (Dec 11, 2022)

So many great ones already brought up. Can't disagree with any.  I love watching many actors/actresses when they were younger.  It's also interesting to see how many cast members are in different movies together.  Something to be said about knowing what to expect from cast members.  Plus people comfortable around horses.  

Maybe not the best western but one that made my son laugh uncontrollably was Shanghai knights with Jackie Chan.  Later we came across the stagecoach in Canada and my son was able to get his picture taken while sitting inside. 

Another of my son's favorite is Tombstone with Kirk Russell. 


I'll have to come back to this.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 11, 2022)

My favorite movie isn't a western, probably an older John Wayne picture would fit better. But my favorite of all time would be "*Cool Hand Luke*".

.


----------



## jbaccell (Dec 11, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> My favorite movie isn't a western, probably an older John Wayne picture would fit better. But my favorite of all time would be "*Cool Hand Luke*".
> 
> .


A great movie...


----------



## DavieJ75 (Dec 11, 2022)

Rio Bravo. One of the only westerns my mom will watch with us. I think she had a real crush on Ricky. Pretty much anything with Eastwood or the Duke in it.


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 11, 2022)

The Man himself


----------



## Janderso (Dec 11, 2022)

Paint your wagon and Butch Cassedy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 11, 2022)

I can't imagine no one mentioned my favorites ---Jeremiah Johnson and Last Stand at Saber River--I've watched each at least 10 times. like all the others also   * and Conagher for sure--best roles played for Catharine Ross and Ken Curtis  * also Open Range
Dave


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 11, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> My favorite movie isn't a western, probably an older John Wayne picture would fit better. But my favorite of all time would be "*Cool Hand Luke*".


Westerns as such don't get me all that stirred up. In other genres, there is "*Sand Pebbles*". I saw that one when it was first released. Then "*Jeramiah Johnson*", which really isn't a western. Like "*Paint your Wagon*", they are set in 19th century wild west environments, but aren't "shoot 'em up" westerns.

The problem I have for each one is there are scenes cut from each one to make production DVDs. The cut scenes are the reason I acquired the DVDs to start with. One that sticks in my mind is where Jerimiah Johnson is out with the old mountain man and asks "what time it is". The old mountain man replied "March, maybe April". Paint Your Wagon is a statement on civilisation in general, and well worth watching a couple times a year.

I have, and watch repeatedly, "*Josie Wales*". As a conservative southerner, I don't consider the character to be an "outlaw", just a man doing what comes necessary. The same with John Wayne, in "*Angel and the Bad Man*". An older JW film that holds several surprises.

.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 11, 2022)

Hombre was another good one


----------



## IamNotImportant (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## sdelivery (Dec 12, 2022)

You guys listed off so many of my favorites BUT My ALL time Favorite is BLAZING SADDLES


----------



## IamNotImportant (Dec 12, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> You guys listed off so many of my favorites BUT My ALL time Favorite is BLAZING SADDLES


----------



## great white (Dec 12, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


>


Interesting.

I’ve never considered “blazing saddles” a western. I’ve always thought of it as a comedy, just the setting is “the old west”.

Kinda like “spaceballs”. Never considered it a “sci fi” movie, but a comedy. 

I guess BS is both…..


----------



## Gaffer (Dec 12, 2022)

At the risk of high jacking this thread - what about books? I love and have read all, or close to it, Louis L'Amour's books. The series on The Sacketts is my favorite. I believe they made a movie about them. I'm sure I've seen it, but I don't remember. 

If you like musicals - flame shields on - Oklahoma is one of, if not the greatest, ever made. Rodgers and Hammerstein outdid themselves!

As for Blazing Saddles - it's a classic. I remember a meme or the like saying if they played it today, they'd have to edit it, and it would only be about a minute long.


----------



## Gaffer (Dec 12, 2022)

great white said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I’ve never considered “blazing saddles” a western. I’ve always thought of it as a comedy, just the setting is “the old west”.
> 
> I guess its both…..


Agreed - like A Million Ways to Die in the West. It's hilarious!


----------



## IamNotImportant (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 13, 2022)

I just watched “The Ox-bow Incident“ tonight. 
A western film every bit as relevant today as it was 80 years ago when it was made.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 16, 2022)

Gaffer said:


> At the risk of high jacking this thread - what about books? I love and have read all, or close to it, Louis L'Amour's books. The series on The Sacketts is my favorite. I believe they made a movie about them. I'm sure I've seen it, but I don't remember.
> If you like musicals - flame shields on - Oklahoma is one of, if not the greatest, ever made. Rodgers and Hammerstein outdid themselves!
> As for Blazing Saddles - it's a classic. I remember a meme or the like saying if they played it today, they'd have to edit it, and it would only be about a minute long.


My preference would be "Saratoga Trunk" over "Oklahoma". To say Blazing Saddles was a "classic" would be an understatement. Either is worth the efforts to have in my library. (300+ DVDs) But not my "favorite" by a long stretch. 

In my print library there is a set of "*Harvard Classics*". Part 1913 printing, part 1915. But a full set none the less. And a first printing of Sam Clemons on fingerprinting, I disremember the title. But in my old age, I can't sit for hours reading like I used to. With only one _partially _functional eye and my mind "over active", movies are a relief where I can pause when I need to and pick it up later. Like marking a page in a book, but less clutter around me.

I really don't think of you hijacking the thread. My earlier comment about general plots was a drift from the core comments. Westerns have their place, historicaly they provide access to some actions that are frowned on by modern society. Many modern movies, Men In Black comes to mind, are "shoot 'em up" westerns set in the modern era. 

War movies fit in the same catagory, some are re-enactments of real war, some (most) are just a place where one jumps from one "shoot 'em up" to another. Most true war scenarios are months of boredom, waiting and preparing, with a few minutes of action.

I *often* follow the lead actor more than the scenario. James Stewart is a favorite, I will watch any movie with James Stewart at least once. If I like it, western or otherwise, I will go to the effort to acquire a copy, usually a DVD. As it happens, one of my favorite Stewart films is a western, about a railroad. There isn't much shooting, mostly just the finagling of the robber barons against the working man. On occasion, like this one they work together. On others, the robber baron takes a fall. That's what movies do.

.


----------



## wayback machine (Dec 16, 2022)

I always thought "McCabe and Mrs. Miller" was an interesting take on the standard western - Not the usual type theme, for sure .......


----------



## Gaffer (Dec 16, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> My preference would be "Saratoga Trunk" over "Oklahoma". To say Blazing Saddles was a "classic" would be an understatement. Either is worth the efforts to have in my library. (300+ DVDs) But not my "favorite" by a long stretch.
> 
> In my print library there is a set of "*Harvard Classics*". Part 1913 printing, part 1915. But a full set none the less. And a first printing of Sam Clemons on fingerprinting, I disremember the title. But in my old age, I can't sit for hours reading like I used to. With only one _partially _functional eye and my mind "over active", movies are a relief where I can pause when I need to and pick it up later. Like marking a page in a book, but less clutter around me.
> 
> ...


I've not heard of Saratoga Trunk. I'll give it a look. Thanks!


----------



## whitmore (Dec 16, 2022)

There's a lot to choose from, of course; a few eclectic favorites not yet mentioned:

Hud (best actor award, Paul Newman)
The Far Country
Broken Arrow (Jimmy Stewart one, not Travolta)
High Noon
How the West Was Won
Cat Ballou (Nat King Cole and Stubby Kaye narrating)


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 16, 2022)

Skin Game with James Garner and Lois Gossett, Jr.

Getting a bit modern, I suppose, but this one was fun.


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 16, 2022)

Bi11hudson, you are so right abut James Stewart.
He is believable in any role he’s in.
He didn’t have to play the macho swaggering tough guy in westerns like some other actors.
In real life where it counts, he was a bona fied hero, a great role model.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 16, 2022)

A passing thought, my mind is a little(!) slow these days. In addition to Saratoga Trunk, there is also "*Show Boat*". A great movie but probably politically sensitive these days. 

.


----------



## gunsmither (Dec 22, 2022)

Gotta be "Josie Wales" for me. Loved old Chief Dan! Clint just kills everybody; the ultimate "Bad Ass"!


----------



## wayback machine (Dec 23, 2022)

OK, here's one that I bet many haven't seen, or maybe just wanted to forget they watched it ;~)
It's "Pancho Villa", with Telly Savalas as Pancho, Clint Walker, Chuck Connors, and even Ann Francis - It's an absolute hoot !
The movie is a total satire, and has to be viewed in that light - A lot of fun to see these actors together.


----------

